
Google's Cutts Explains How Google Search Works - ankimal
http://searchengineland.com/googles-cutts-explains-how-google-search-works-119288
======
K2h
the transcription is awesome. I didn't know you could do this.

looks like it is under English: Machine Transcription

[http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=100077)

